# Ever hear of this?



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a call yesterday from a general I do a bit of work for. I'm his usual painter/paper hanger, but in this case the home owner was using his own guy. 

Seems they have a paper backed product and are using 880 as the paste. After booking the paper, when they go to hang the paper, the backing is seperating from the face of the wallpaper. 

I haven't seen the job, and don't have any additional info, but the situation has had me thinking about what the cause is. The only advise I could give over the phone was that it sounds like a defective product, to stop work and contact the manufacturer. (Good luck with that!) :whistling2:

Just wondering what the experts here think. Bill, Tim?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Immediate thought - booking too long.

Although 880 has the longest open time, there is a limit.

I would also suggest that he is not putting the strips in a "humidor" (plastic garbage bag) and the edges are drying.

ALSO, this could be one of the higher end products from China or France that use rice paper as a backing, which is known to turn to wet soggy toilet paper immediately. Most guys will paste the wall, spritz the back of the material, and then hang.

Those are just a few suggestions. Knowing the product and procedure would allow for a better diagnosis. 

I would not say a defective product, just wrong techniques for the material.

If they need help, there are some HIGH quality installers in the Chicago area that I still like and respect and are at the top of their game. I don't know if you've met Shawn Lawler, but he's the first name that comes to mind. And PWG is a short five hour drive away 

Would love to hear more details.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I recomended some guys that are in my local PDCA chapter, and also (I think) in the guild. I would have gone out to look at it, but my schedule won't allow me to with the timeline he was working with. Doubt my PDCA friends will also, by hey, I tried.

Thanks Bill. After reading my own post, I also thought booking to long, but my God, how long would you have to let the strips set for that to happen? I'm pretty anal about following the booking time recommended in the instructions and just have never had this happen to me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This week I hung six Environmental Graphics murals, in one room. (SIX end to end around the room) They were the World Map which has a shiny (dry erase writable) surface. They supply packets of cellulose paste. 

The instructions say to book 10 minutes. With cellulose? I think not. (I wetted the back, let expand for about seven minutes and pasted the wall with a sloppy 880)

Anyway, the last strip - kill point over the door, I pasted and booked. Within five minutes the paste had started to freeze.

As you know, 880 has the longest open time. (I've hung on Friday liner pasted and bagged on Wednesday)

Although I do read instructions, I rarely follow them.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Either the backing isn't an average paper, and has something in it that is repelling/rejecting the paste, or the paste is gummy/funky. I've seen both scenarios. 
In the first case, you might need to scuff the backing to give it the "tooth" to accept/grip the paste.
In the second case, go buy some real paste, like 234 or something. 
My nickel's worth.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe wallpaper glue would work better than this paste stuff you guys keep talking about.


----------

